# Rex Grigg.com (service)



## qwiksilvertrav (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm starting to get a little wary of the order I placed with him...I placed my order July 28th and haven't heard a single thing from him yet. I have sent two emails, one on the 5th to get a update on it's status (in which I got a nasty automated response saying something like "don't get your bowels in a bunch if I don't get back to you in a day") and then one today. 

I'm kind of ticked...I made a thread wondering what Co2 reg to get and was told basically "noooo dont get that junk from foster and smiths!!" get to get Rex's quality regulator. But yeah....fosters would have been on my doorstep the next day.  So I'm sitting here with all of my setup set to go just waiting on the damn regulator. 

Has anyone else had problems with him? I"m thinking I should reverse my paypal payment if I don't hear anything back on Monday and just order it from somewhere else that has some customer service.


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

I've ordered regulators from Rex and a regulator from GLA and hands down GLA's customer service blows Rex Griggs' out the door. They get it to you quick, stand behind their regulators, are courteous and helpful, and have a better selection. Their prices are reasonable too. GLA is the way to go. :icon_smil


----------



## BottomFeeder (Jul 26, 2008)

I haven't dealt with Rex, but with it being summer it is possible that he is on vacation or something. While it is nice to get quick responses, it isn't always possible. 

Hopefully you get a response soon. I too would have expected to receive it by now. 

As for GLA, I ordered a regulator from them on Friday around noon hoping it would ship sometime next week and got a shipping notice just a few hours later.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Sometimes you can find out information from the Announcements section of his forum. http://www.rexgrigg.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=6&sid=15381e933413110fce7a2554e2207a58

In this case, the last date that some information was posted was on 7/30 or two days after you placed your order.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Also Rex has had some health issues lately so that may be the reason for a slow response. He had a bone fragment remolved in June from his back.

Craig


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

i had been dealing with rex ..and i dont had any problem with it ..before order read his policy ,sometime he doesn't shipp out till 8 day later( and could take longer than that ) after i read all that i understand then i order it, and the guy doesn;t check his emails like us but im sure when he got a lil time on his hand he will send your stuff or return your emais . next time make sure if you need stuff right the way dont order from rex ( read 1st before order)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am sorry that you are unhappy. However, please contact the vendor if you are having issues. As Kali stated, there is time involved to build a regulator to order. This is clearly labeled on his site.


----------

